# Best lighting Motion Sensors at big box stores



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Use Rab & put the warranty paperwork in the customers hands

If they fail to follow through, it's their dime not yours

~CS~


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I've had success with the Heath Zenith sensors. I have one on the back of my garage that's been operating fine for 15 years now. Rab sensors are very good but they fail as well. I have had several go bad over the years.


----------

